# Rockets close to signing Casey Jacobsen



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

A tall SG that can shoot and not do much else. Although his shooting isn't great, dissapointing we couldn't look for other options via trade. This lineup looks pretty interesting during the 8-10 minutes McGrady spends on the bench:

PG: Alston
SG: Jacobsen
SF: Novak
PF: Battier
C: Yao

Defense... is another story.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/casey_jacobsen/index.html?nav=page

wow, just noticed he didn't play all of last season, where was he?

I suppose he's not a bad addition. Anyone that can take away playing time from Ryan Bowen is good in my books.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought Van Gundy stresses DEFENSE... :biggrin:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/casey_jacobsen/index.html?nav=page
> 
> wow, just noticed he didn't play all of last season, where was he?
> 
> I suppose he's not a bad addition. Anyone that can take away playing time from Ryan Bowen is good in my books.


he was playing for one of the big euroleague teams last time i heard, as for all those people who are stressing his lack of defense, JVG once stated defense can be taught while offense cant


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

not to be annoying but this guy sucks waste of time you guys should look elsewhere.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

We have enough guards, just get the damn PF


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

houst-mac said:


> We have enough guards, just get the damn PF


Jeff thinks big men are not needed as much as guards, at least not young ones. Stromile probably left a foul smelling sour taste in his mouth. He thinks Bat-man (Battier) and Howard are enough at the 4 spot. Then of course there's flyin'Ryan B??? Maybe he's willing to actually give Chuck a shot there behind them. 
I think we need another Defensive guy younger than Dke at C? That's just me. I like Dke, I just think its too much to ask of him to play well all year?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

If we don't lead the league in 3 point shooting next year, something's rotten in Houston.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What's with those 3 pointers? They need some more bodies in the inside or a slasher.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, He played with Kirk Snyder in NO/OK.
According to Chron.com
Jacobsen had just came out of "a strong season with European power Tau Ceramica (Vitoria, Spain) and in the Las Vegas Summer League." In addition, he was offered a partially guaranteed contract. I don't see a No-No. 
I don't really think we need a "star" PF at this point. I do think Battier, Howard, Hayes, Novak can handle the job good enough for the team.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I thought we had Frahm as the designated shooter..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

K-Dub said:


> I thought we had Frahm as the designated shooter..


We had, but not anymore as of now. Frahm is a free agent this summer. 
Jacobsen isn't bad. He is better than Frahm. Although, I think we have a better version in Novak.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Jacobsen is a decent guard. Great career at Stanford, hopefully we'll see more of the same here.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

ANYWAY! Since this thread really isn't important, here is some good news.

Astros just re-upped Roy Oswalt to a 5 year deal.
College football starts this weekend.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> ANYWAY! Since this thread really isn't important, here is some good news.
> 
> Astros just re-upped Roy Oswalt to a 5 year deal.
> College football starts this weekend.


Every thread is important.

Why don't you start a new thread as OT? That's a great idea.
This thread is for Casey Jacobsen, not for football and Roy, so... start a new one. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> What's with those 3 pointers? They need some more bodies in the inside or a slasher.


We need 3-pointers... only Minnesota, Denver and New Jersey were worst last year. Especially when you consider we have no offensive movement or athleticism.

From the link Dean provided:



> The Rockets could be close to adding shooter Casey Jacobsen to their retooled backcourt, potentially giving them five guard additions since last season.
> 
> Jacobsen, a first-round pick out of Stanford by the Phoenix Suns in 2002, was offered a partially guaranteed contract with the Rockets after a strong season with European power Tau Ceramica (Vitoria, Spain) and in the Las Vegas Summer League.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4153391.html


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey Juxtaposed who is in that icon of yours? i think i saw Duncan and Parker????


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i thought we were looking to bulk up our back court...


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

we need a back-up big down there, please please carrol dawsn jus get us a 7 footer. I dont care whether he sucks balls just get us one!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> hey Juxtaposed who is in that icon of yours? i think i saw Duncan and Parker????


Duncan, Parker, Rasho, and Manu.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> We had, but not anymore as of now. Frahm is a free agent this summer.
> Jacobsen isn't bad. He is better than Frahm. Although, I think we have a better version in Novak.


Yep. Benetton Treviso had him in a signing.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OMG not another shooter/guard


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2573741 well its offical anyone think highly of this guy or what he can do for us?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

oh yeah and whats with this guy? _The Rockets also signed 6-11 Matt Haryasz _


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

at what point is enough scrubs enough?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> at what point is enough scrubs enough?


exactly how i am thinking. I mean what is the point?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> OMG not another shooter/guard


We also signed another big 6'11 guy from our summer league team as well. Jacobsen has the 'best shot' at making the team of all them though. Marytas, the center may have a shot at IR, since Dke is so old. 
None of the scrubs will make it, you just always bring in more guys to camp than you really need, ie last season we brought in Chuck Hayes, John Lucas, Stephen Graham, Lonny Baxter, we called up several of those guys during the season due to injuries. That's why you bring these guys in training camp, you might not need them now, but you might later?

I read the site reports on our roster, Sura won't be back, and Bowen just had hip surgery, so I doubt either of them are factors for play at all. With those two gone, the 'kids' will have a better chance of locking up playing time behind the starters. This is good because we will know exactly who we can use, and who needs to hit the road. We have a totally new team, I think thats cool, I'm very optimistic. If we can be optimistic about the Texans, we should have positive thoughts of the Rockets. :biggrin:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> oh yeah and whats with this guy? _The Rockets also signed 6-11 Matt Haryasz _





Matt Haryasz is pretty decent big man who disappointed in his senior year at Stanford along with Hernandez and Grunfeld who together somehow did not qualify for the tournament.

If he impresses in training camp, he could get a full-time contract


----------

